# Obama Targets U.S. Military



## Mrs. M. (Jan 12, 2016)

Rear Admiral Richard Williams
Rear Adm. Richard Williams Jr.​
Last week the news broke about a Hellfire missile that was “accidentally” sent to Cuba in 2014. The timing of the news media releasing the Hellfire missile story coincides with a story the media didn't report.

This past week the Obama Administration fired a highly decorated Navy Admiral and two Navy Submarine Commanders. On January 9th, 2016 – Vice Admiral Nora Tyson, acting upon orders from President Barack Obama, fired Admiral Richard Williams. Admiral Richard Williams holds a Master of Business degree from the University of Maryland and a Master of Arts in National Security and Strategic Studies from the Naval War College…that is the short list.

Personal decorations include the Defense Superior Service Medal (two awards), Legion of Merit (four awards), Meritorious Service Medal (two awards), Joint Commendation Medal, Navy Commendation Medal (four awards), Army Commendation Medal, and Navy Achievement medal (three awards).

Vice Admiral Nora Tyson stated her firing Admiral Richard Williams was due to a loss of confidence in his ability to command because of allegations of his misuse of government computer equipment.

Apparently some journalists inquired about the Admiral's firing. The Pentagon did not reply. Instead it is reported by new sources that they began a smear campaign against the Admiral by releasing anonymous stories to the media reporting that Admiral Williams had been viewing pornography on his computer.

Apparently, that is impossible due to the US Navy/Marine Corps Intranet (NMCI), which blocks such sites and requires each user to log in with their own user name and password. Records are meticulously kept and reviewed on a daily basis according to a report.

In other words, Vice Admiral Nora Tyson was ordered to tell a lie that others would see straight through. It certainly is not helping her alleged reputation as a traitor to the United States of America.

There is an interesting twist to this story. Russian news media claimed that Admiral Williams had information about Obama house shopping in the United Arab Emirates. To be specific, their claim is that a deposit was made last week by a Washington DC based company that was towards the purchase of a luxury villa for $ 4.9 million dollars. Where are the “fact checkers” when you need them?

The Russians are known for using facts and applying them to an unrelated incident for the purpose of disinformation. Whether or not Obama actually bought the property in UAE is insignificant. It certainly wasn't the reason the Admiral was fired but we should take note of someone's interest to have us go off into conspiracy theories concerning the reason behind the firing of the Admiral.

Next, there is the case of Commander Mike Conner of the Guam-based fast attack submarine USS Oklahoma who was fired 3 days prior to the firing of Admiral Williams for “unspecified reasons.”

Adding to the list, another Navy submarine commander, Capt. Dave Adams of the Ohio-class ballistic missile submarine USS Georgia, was fired on January 4, 2016. The two Navy submarine commanders were fired because of a loss of confidence in their ability to command. Is it just a coincidence that these men were all fired within a week of each other or is the time line trying to warn us that something is up?

I do not believe the excuse that has been given for firing our Navy Leaders.

A loss of confidence?
Coming from the Obama Administration, that is the height of hypocrisy.

How many more lame excuses will this Administration come up with against our honorable men and women in the military? America's rogue President has shown no signs of slowing down in his quest to destroy our military.

His final State of the Union Address will be televised this evening.  Let's stand with our U.S. Military by turning off the television when it begins.

______________
News Sources:
Many thanks to a Texas Patriot! Without you, this story would not have been possible.
Top generals: Obama is ‘purging the military’
Navy strike group commander fired for viewing porn at work
http://www.military.com/topics/relieved-of-command
2 Navy Sub Commanders Relieved of Duties This Week | Military.com
Commanding Officer of USS Georgia Relieved of Duty | Military.com
Admiral relieved of duty 6 months after taking the helm of Carrier Strike Group 15


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 12, 2016)

Our Navy commanders were fired for good reason, loss of confidence in their leadership ability.  Any nonsense coming from Mrs. M. is the height of hypocrisy.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 12, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> ​
> Where are the “fact checkers” when you need them?






_





  FALSE!


FALSE: Admiral Fired for Exposing Obama's Dubai Mansion Purchase_


----------



## Valerie (Jan 12, 2016)

_"Vice Admiral Nora Tyson stated her firing Admiral Richard Williams was due to a loss of confidence in his ability to command because of *allegations of his misuse of government computer equipment.*

Apparently some journalists inquired about the Admiral's firing. The Pentagon did not reply. Instead it is reported by new sources that they began a smear campaign against the Admiral by releasing anonymous stories to the *media reporting that Admiral Williams had been viewing pornography on his computer.*

*Apparently, that is impossible* due to the US Navy/Marine Corps Intranet (NMCI), which blocks such sites and requires each user to log in with their own user name and password. Records are meticulously kept and reviewed on a daily basis according to a report.

*In other words, Vice Admiral Nora Tyson was ordered to tell a lie* that others would see straight through. It certainly is not helping her alleged reputation as a traitor to the United States of America."_




^ porn on his computer is impossible? 


  so someone fabricated _another_ FALSE reason for his firing...there's a word for that.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Jan 12, 2016)

Valerie said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...





Whoa!

Buzzkill......


----------



## Valerie (Jan 12, 2016)

whoa... reality check


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 12, 2016)

Whoa!  This is merely one more step in Obama's plan to stay in power beyond his term. The sorry assed turd of Kenyan dog shit is not as transparent as he claims to be. America needs to wake up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 12, 2016)

Make you a bet BHO leaves office at the end of his term quietly and without problems.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 12, 2016)

An average 12-year-old can get around a porn filter.

And the fired guy was a Rear Admiral (O-8), not an Admiral (O-10), as the OP repeatedly identifies him. The OP, however, had no issues with identifying the Vice Admiral who fired him as a Vice Admiral (O-9), so it appears the OP was deliberately trying to inflate the rank of the fired officer to make the conspiracy theory look more sinister.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Jan 12, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Whoa!  This is merely one more step in Obama's plan to stay in power beyond his term. The sorry assed turd of Kenyan dog shit is not as transparent as he claims to be. America needs to wake up.


Because he is shopping for a retirement home?

Which end of that horse are you circling, Hoss?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 12, 2016)

IcebergSlim said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa!  This is merely one more step in Obama's plan to stay in power beyond his term. The sorry assed turd of Kenyan dog shit is not as transparent as he claims to be. America needs to wake up.
> ...


The clown is gutting the military. I'm hoping his retirement home is at Leavenworth.


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 12, 2016)

The White House should be more discreet when dealing with naval and militia leadership. That's just my opinion. The vice claimed has been implicated in illnesses peculiar to aging. If it is a symptom of pathological nature, the administration, not to mention a sycophant press, is in serious breach of employee privacy the rest of the nation is required by law to uphold. I think the judicial branch of the government should determine this case if it is pursued by the damaged party's family.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 13, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Make you a bet BHO leaves office at the end of his term quietly and without problems.



Compared with the yelling and screaming over ACA, guns and immigration, Benghazi and ISIS,
No, Obama leaving office should not cause any problems!


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 13, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Our Navy commanders were fired for good reason, loss of confidence in their leadership ability.  Any nonsense coming from Mrs. M. is the height of hypocrisy.



Why do you believe everything you hear/read from the media and this administration?

-Geaux


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 13, 2016)

Why?  One, I don't believe everything.  Two, I certainly don't believe you, a far right wing reactionary troll.

Geaux, hint: Obama won twice.  He won't run again.  You are OK.  Hug your teddy bear for comfort.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 13, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Why?  One, I don't believe everything.  Two, I certainly don't believe you, a far right wing reactionary troll.
> 
> Geaux, hint: Obama won twice.  He won't run again.  You are OK.  Hug your teddy bear for comfort.


Did you hug your teddy...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 13, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Don't be silly. 

President Obama is not "gutting the military". Anything but. 

What the Repubs want is to buy more tanks that we have no use for and airplanes that won't fly. 

Write your R congressman and ask why they won't vote for programs to help our vets and their families.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 13, 2016)

Geaux4it said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Our Navy commanders were fired for good reason, loss of confidence in their leadership ability.  Any nonsense coming from Mrs. M. is the height of hypocrisy.
> ...




You don't have to read the media, you know. 

You can read the facts anytime you want. You can read exactly what congress votes for but my bet is you don't and won't because facts don't support your agenda.

Try thinking for yourself.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 19, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Rear Admiral Richard Williams
> Rear Adm. Richard Williams Jr.​
> Last week the news broke about a Hellfire missile that was “accidentally” sent to Cuba in 2014. The timing of the news media releasing the Hellfire missile story coincides with a story the media didn't report.
> 
> ...



What a bunch of horseshit.
If you are going to lie out your ass, at least do it well.
Sheesh.


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 19, 2016)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > Rear Admiral Richard Williams
> ...


*Democrats HATE the military GREATLY. No other party in United States history has done them MORE damage OR sent them into MORE wars that ANY party in history.

Then they KILL the vets in SUB-standard VA hospitals DAILY at rates in SOME cases 50 to 60 a MONTH. Democrats love VETS just like they love BABIES. They like them DEAD.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 19, 2016)

Poor Dark Fury.  All that anger that will no where.


----------

